# Shoulder dislocated



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Definitely take some time to recover. My buddy dislocated his shoulder and 2 weeks later jumped back on a snowboard and ended up taking a bad spill. Hes now recovering from shoulder surgery so be really careful over the next couple of weeks and take it easy.


----------



## Swarley (Feb 15, 2011)

Season's done here in SoCal, so I'm basically done snowboarding for this season. I'm waiting on an MRI, and once I have the rehab plan, I'm going to stick to it religiously so I'm healthy in time for next season. Taking it easy for now, but I'm really excited for more snow next season  .


----------



## analog187 (Oct 9, 2009)

I actually just went through two shoulder surgeries(currently on my second). Slam few years back, caused both shoulders to dislocate. I didn't think much about it, but this year it got so bad, that my right shoulder would dislocate almost once a week from doing nothing. Finally got around to getting xrays/MRI's, and turns out I had a torn labram/glenoid rim fracture. First surgery was in March, second last week. Losing my summer, but I'll be g2g for this winter, just can't push myself too hard. All in all, take it easy, takes a long time to recover, a whole year almost before it will be back to normal.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Everyone is different when it comes to recovering from any injuries, and with shoulders it all has to do with what you damaged in the fall to how long you will need to recover. You should really start the rehab the day after the injury don't wait for the pain to go before starting to do exercises on the shoulder. See a sports specific Physio ASAP after the injury and look online to see if he knows what he is talking about. I dislocated mine during a basketball game an I was back playing fully 3 weeks later, but I rehabbed about 3 hrs a day everyday for 4 months after the injury to keep it strong. Weights are your friend now to prevent it happening again


----------



## Swarley (Feb 15, 2011)

Definitely good advice on the rehab. To update, it's been about 11 weeks since my injury. I was in a sling and immobilized for the first 3 weeks. I had MRI scans done at week 4, which (luckily) showed no soft tissue tears or bankart lesion. Started PT week 5. 

Totally agree with the advice above...be super vigilant about sticking to the PT rehab exercises. I did them 3-4x per day, and I really think that helped to expedite my recovery. At week 9 I was cleared to begin working out at the gym. The strength is slowly coming back, and I'm being uber careful about my form and range of motion. Range of motion is at about 85-90%, and I'm still doing the PT stretches/exercises. 

I think I should be ready by the time the season starts in a few months. Thanks for the comments on recovery time and the whole process.


----------



## Bray (Jul 12, 2011)

haha, my cousin dislocated his shoulder (he's been riding for 20 years) rolled over, popped it back in, started riding for the next 5 hours, went to the hospital after found out he had 3 broken ribs also.


----------

